
[dotfiles] my-public-ip: a shell function providing just Public IP at console - abionic
https://github.com/abhishekkr/dotfiles/blob/master/shell_profile/a.security.sh#L3
======
thechriswalker
Less complex way to get public ip.

`dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com`

